# N95 8GB Voip



## blueman (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir das N95 8GB kaufen. Ist es damit möglich im Wlan Netz über VOIP z.b. mit Freenet gratis zu telefonieren?

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2009)

Ich hab das Handy selber, aber mir ist serienmäßig keine solche Funktion aufgefallen. Es sollte aber bei nokia direkt eine entsprechende SW geben.


----------



## blueman (6. März 2009)

Hey,

ich habe das hier im Inet gefunden:

Klick

Kannst ja vielleicht mal gucken, ob es das bei deinem Handy gibt.

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2009)

JO danke ich werde mal versuchskaninchen spielen .


----------



## blueman (7. März 2009)

Hey,

das ist nett 
Kannst ja deine Erfahrungen hier posten.

Noch ne andere Frage. Wie ist das Handy im Allgemeinen? Kannst Du es empfehlen?

Edit: Wie siehts mit dem Akku aus? Muss man den jeden Tag aufladen?

Danke


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob es noch interessiert.

Ich hatte das Handy so circa 1 Woche lang. Akku ist einfach zu schwach...

30Minuten Musik aufm weg zur Arbeit. 30 Minuten Foren lesen. 5 Fotos machen. 10 Minuten telefonieren. 2-3 SMS. 30 Minuten Musik aufm Heimweg.

Akku hatte danach noch etwa 10%..

Habe auch in einem Handyforum bisschen rumgefragt ob mein Gerät kaputt ist oder so..
Aber scheinbar ist der Akku einfach wirklich so schlecht 
Habe mir dann ein SonyEricsson C902 gekauft.
Akku hält locker ne Woche.
Vielleicht ist im N95 aber auch einfach nur viel zu viel drin


----------



## blueman (15. März 2009)

jo ich hab schon nach Interesse an dem Thema 

ich hab mal NFS Game gefragt, wie das mit dem Akku bei ihm aussieht und er meint, dass er 3 Tage halten würde.

ich wollte eig. kein Sony Ericsson mehr, da ich mit meinem W880i nicht zufrieden bin. Der Stecker zum Anschluss an den PC funktioniert nicht wirklich und so weiter..

Danke für die Antwort

Gruß


----------



## drWatson (15. März 2009)

Guten Tag!
Also Skype funktioniert mit "Nimbuzz" auf dem N95 einwandfrei, falls du sowas willst...
...habs selbst getestet!

Nimbuzz - Kostenlose internationale Handy Anrufe, Chats, und Nachrichten mit Skype, MSN & Yahoo Messenger, ICQhttp://www.nimbuzz.com/de/

Grüße!^^


----------



## davidenine (16. März 2009)

Sry fürs Offtopic,aber wieviel ist ein N95 8Gb eigentlich wert?Will das nämlich im Juni verkaufen.


----------



## blueman (16. März 2009)

Hey Dr.Watson,

vielen Dank. Nimbuzz habe ich aufm Ipod touch. das ist eig. ein schönes programm. dachte aber eig. eher so an die benutzung de Telefonflat, die im DSL Vertag drin ist, z.b. von Freenet.

@davi

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2009)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es noch interessiert.
> 
> Ich hatte das Handy so circa 1 Woche lang. Akku ist einfach zu schwach...
> 
> ...



Bei mir hält der Akku richtig lange. Ich mache NAchmittags öfters längere Radtouren, wobei ich Musik höre eben per N95. Wenn ich so vier-fünf Stunden Unterwegs war hat der Akku immernoch rund 50%. Beim Fotografieren hält er auch ordendlich. Nokia scheint evtl. Fertigungsdifferenzen zu haben.


----------



## drWatson (18. März 2009)

mh - was anderes weiß ich nich...
...du müsstest ja gewissermaßen deinen festnetz vertrag "anzapfen" können.
ich bezweifle aber, dass da geht!

@davi
du solltest das N95 auf jeden fall noch VOR juni verkaufen, weil da nämlich das N97 rauskommt, und der Wert des N95 drastisch fallen wird!

Nokia N97 wird ab Juni für 845 Euro verkauft 

ich denk mit 250€ bis 300€ bist du jetzt noch dabei, is aber wirklich nur geschätzt - dahingehend hab ich keine ahnung, weil ich meins bis zum bitteren ende behalten will(war teuer genug!)^^

Grüße!


----------



## davidenine (19. März 2009)

Aha,Ok.Wo könnte ich den das am besten verkaufen,wo krieg ich am meisten Geld dafür?Ebay,verkaufsthread,Handyman in der city oder ...Das Gerät an schon ein paar Kratzer und ist 9 Monate alt.


----------



## blueman (19. März 2009)

@Drwatson

ich dachte daran, die Sip daten von meinem provider (Freenet) in das Handy einzugeben. Siehe auch meinen link im 1. Beitrag.

@davi

Ich denke mal,dass du bei Ebay am meisten bekommst.

Gruß


----------



## Maischi (19. März 2009)

blueman schrieb:


> @Drwatson
> 
> ich dachte daran, die Sip daten von meinem provider (Freenet) in das Handy einzugeben. Siehe auch meinen link im 1. Beitrag.



hi,

das menü dafür is defintiv vorhanden - bei der funktion bin ich mir nicht sicher  ich hab mehr als nur einmal versucht mein n95  so zu konfigurieren das ich die flat in meinem 1&1 paket nutzen kann. habe es aber nie geschafft. ich glaub auf telefontreff eine komplette anleitung mit nötigen einstellungen etc. gefunden zu haben passend für 1&1 aber wie gesagt funktioniert hat es nicht weil sehr komplex und so gut wie nichts erklärt... desweiteren habe ich mal vor ~1,5 jahren gelesen das es n95 gab welche durch providerbranding in der SIP funktion kastriert wurden, aber bei welchen das war weiß ich nicht mehr. es gab zu dem thema auch damals ein video auf youtube was vergleiche zwischen mit und ohne branding zeigte.

ich besitze das n95 nun schon knapp 2 jahre (damals 979 eur), war eines der ersten und mit nur einem akku. ohne viel rumzuspielen sms oder teln kann ich höchstens 4 tage ohne laden aber in der regel 2-3 und selten 1-1,5 tage  

bei weiteren fragen nur zu, hab mit dem ding schon so einiges erlebt!

mfg


----------



## blueman (20. März 2009)

hey maischi,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort
Du meinst sicher diesen Thread, oder? 
Klick

Das ist ja doof, dass das bei dir nicht funktioniert.

Wie sieht das eig. mit dem Slider aus?Ist der ehct so wackelig?

Danke


----------



## drWatson (29. März 2009)

also beim "neuen" N95 in der 8GB version hat nokia den slider stabiler gemacht, ich jedenfalls hab keine probleme damit!

MfG drWatson


----------

